# Me in the Army........1967.



## IKE (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's a pic of me at age 17 in the Army......mid 1967.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2018)

What a handsome man!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2018)

Very good looking Ike... and so smart in your uniform.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking good Ike... :thumbsup1:


Me in 1969. sliced finger courtesy of a not so friendly Vietnamese dude. (good for 2 weeks off). 
Sigh... were we really that young?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2018)

My gosh, you were  handsome too, Dog. Yes, were we all really that young?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 29, 2018)

Very nice. Good thing all you got sliced was your finger.


----------



## jujube (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh, my, I always had a weakness for a man in uniform.  I would have considered either of you a fine catch.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What a handsome man!



Yeah, sorta puts me in the mind of someone else;


----------



## Olivia (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh, yes, Elvis. Being an American teenager of a military family stationed in Europe made you very popular with the soldier boys. When I had already turned 18 my parents took me to the base adult evening get-together. We had a longish table with some other folks and I was allowed a sloe gin. I was sitting there admittedly getting a little bored and when I get bored I get kind of sleepy.  And then this certain soldier I had already had my eye on and had visited at our home with some of the other guys, arrived and sat down at the table. After a little while this soldier shouted across the table to my dad "I want to marry your daughter", and believe me I perked right up after that.  Let's just say this situation didn't turn out so well because my dad was a spoil sport and was this guy's sergeant, and sorry to say I never saw him again. But at least we had one dance.


----------



## drifter (Dec 7, 2018)

A good looking soldier, Ike. I had just turned 18 when I got my draft notice. I was sitting on on the edge of my fox hole when mail call was announced. I asked a buddy to pick up my mail if I had any. I did, friends and neighbors wanted me to serve in the military. I answered the draft notice, telling head of the draft board I remembered him but he would remember me. When I was sixteen I had come by his office and registered, telling him I was eighteen. He replied a few weeks later, saying when you return from Korea or when you get out, stop by and we'll get it all straightened out. I eventually did. Seems a long time ago. It is sometime said Korea is the forgotten war. My  I was there and have memories of that time.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2018)

Another looker..squatting dog!! Do you still have that mop of curls?


----------



## Falcon (Dec 7, 2018)

Has  Elvis  left the building  yet ?


----------



## IKE (Dec 9, 2018)

IKE said:


> Here's a pic of me at age 17 in the Army......mid 1967.






View attachment 58525

Sadly though I just didn't age all that well.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2018)

IKE, you're a nut and I just luv ya!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, sorta puts me in the mind of someone else;



LOL, it's those luscious lips!


----------



## cdestroyer (Mar 19, 2019)

me brown water navy Vietnam 1971 "the Mekong Delta river rats"


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 19, 2019)

I enlisted in the Navy in early May 1968, to avoid the Draft, because I knew where the Army would send me. Got my Draft Notice at home, while I was at Navy Basic Training in Great Lakes, Illinois. Was stationed on the West Coast, aka 32nd St San Diego and Long Beach Naval Station. Made my first Westpac Cruise in December 1968 in escort of the aircraft carrier Kitty Hawk. 

Only picture I have of myself back then is one of me at Basic Training Graduation in Sept 1968. Very short hair, skinny as in 98 pounds and 6 foot tall. 

Actually, my wife prefers to see me sitting on a horse, rope in-hand, wearing Western clothes. Have to agree with her.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2019)

Very handsome men here and I admire and thank you for all you did for our country. My Husband served in the navy from 1965 to 1969. I wish I had his picture in his Uniform. He is still as Handsome as he was then, just like all of you guys.


----------

